# Fuente para leds 3.5 volts y muchos amperes



## TERLINGUA (Ene 23, 2009)

Que tal Raza, estoy diseñando una lampara de leds, necesito conectar muchos LED en paralelo de preferencia, estos diodos consumen 3.5 volts a 100ma, que componentes me recomiendan para una fuente, yo se que depende de la cantidad de diodos deve ser la fuente podria empezar con unos 50 leds en paralelo, agradesco su ayuda,saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2009)

Esta es una posibilidad 54 led´s en 9 series de 6 led´s, alimentados con un transformador de 24VCA 1A, rectificado, las resistencias son de 33 Ω 1W

*+ * ----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/---- *- *
*+ * ----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/---- *- *
*+ * ----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/---- *- *
*+ * ----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/---- *- *
*+ * ----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/---- *- *
*+ * ----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/---- *- *
*+ * ----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/---- *- *
*+ * ----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/---- *- *
*+ * ----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/---- *- *


----------



## TERLINGUA (Ene 23, 2009)

Agradesco tu aportacion, estoy tratando de evitar a toda costa las series por el hecho de que si se llega a dañar uno se apagaria una parte de la lampara, tu cres que con 1A sea suficiente como te comento estos pequeñines consumen 100mA,saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2009)

Para el conexionado que propuse alcanza, ya que al estar en serie consume solo 100 mA cada serie (Como si fuera un solo led), 9 series 900 mA


----------



## TERLINGUA (Ene 23, 2009)

ok, me parece muy bien, ya que andamos en esto, estoy provando mis leds con una fuente de poder que fabricque, es variable, al medir el consumo del les en ves de consumir 100mA solo consume 60mA, esto por supuesto baja el wattaje y por ende la luminosidad, tu cres que sea por la fuente o los datos que me dieron de los leds son incorrectos?, deveras agradesco tu ayuda brother


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2009)

La corriente del led la determina la resistencia que pongas en serie
¿ Tienes el datasheet de tus led´s ?


----------



## TERLINGUA (Ene 23, 2009)

tienes razon ese pequeño detalle se me estava pasando, no tengo el datashet son unos que compre en hong kong pero prometen ser muy luminosos unas 100 000 mcd a 140º, a ver que onda, entonces para provarlos los puedo alimientas con unos 9v y poner una resistencia de unos 55Ohm verdad


----------



## TERLINGUA (Ene 23, 2009)

perdon 8.5 V y una resistencia de 50 ohm para que el flujo sea de 0.5W y no se queme


----------



## pepechip (Ene 24, 2009)

Tu prefieres poner los led en paralelo por si se te funde uno que no afecte al resto. Pero y si en vez de fundirse lo que hace es un cortocircuito.
Te aconsejo que los pongas en serie, o bien un circuito mixto.


----------



## TERLINGUA (Ene 24, 2009)

Pues si creo que la mejor opcion es un circuito mixto de varias series en paralelo, por que tienes razon hay muchas posibilidades de un corto circuito, ahora la pregunta de los 64K , me recomiendan convertir a 24vcc por ejemplo  de plano directo los 127 rectificados y regulados, si conecto 10 en serie tendria que alimentarlos con unos 40vcc para poner una resistencia de 50 Ohms y que asi me de el wattaje requerido, en cambio si transformadorrmo la corriente a 24vcc, tengo que bajarla a 22.5 para conectar una serie de 5 leds con una resistencia de 50 Ohms para que asi fluya el 0.5 wat por el led, no se si me explico, que les parece mas recomendable, yo digo que por simplicidad y mas varato el que no se transformadorrma, ahora como bajo los 127 a 40 de una forma eficiente? saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2009)

TERLINGUA dijo:
			
		

> ....estos diodos consumen *3.5 volts a 100ma*, que componentes........





			
				TERLINGUA dijo:
			
		

> ..... 50 Ohms para que asi *fluya el 0.5 wat por el led*, no se si me explico, .....



¿ En que quedamos ?


----------



## TERLINGUA (Ene 24, 2009)

Este es el cuadro de propiedade de el led 

Specifications:

    * Material: InGaN 
    * Emitting Colour:
    * White
    * Lens Type: Water clear  Reverse Voltage: 5.0 V
    * DC Forward Voltage: Typical: 3.4  V  Max: 3.8 V
    *
    * Luminous Intensity MCD: Typ: 100,000 mcd   DC Forward Current: 100mA
    * Viewing Angle: 140±10degree
    * Lead Soldering Temp: 260oC for 5 seconds
    * Intensely Bright

haber si asi me explico mejor, ya estoy un poco confundido,saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2009)

Emplea el esquema que publique:
Ventajas:
1) Transformador comercial = fácil de conseguir
2) Baja disipación sobre las resistencias = Buen rendimiento
3) Calculado en base a un consumo de 100 mA por diodo y 3,5 V de caída interna de tensión coincide con la hoja de datos.
Si se te quema un diodo continúan prendidos 48
Si se te pone en corto un diodo continúan prendidos 53


----------



## TERLINGUA (Ene 24, 2009)

Si claro estoy de acuerdo con tu esquema , solo una duda por que me ofrecieron el led como de 0.5 watt, yo se que se basan en el reverse voltage , que es de 5 volts, pero en realidad son .35 W reales, esto defe afectar la cantida de candelas que promete no es asi, tu que opinas brotheer


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2009)

> * Lens Type: Water clear *Reverse Voltage*: 5.0 V


Tensión máxima que admiten en polaridad inversa.



> * DC Forward Voltage: Typical: 3.4 V Max: 3.8 V


Tensión de caída interna típica entre 3,4 y 3,8 V (Conduciendo en directo)



> * Luminous Intensity MCD: Typ: 100,000 mcd DC Forward Current: 100mA


Luminosidad para una corriente de 100mA.


----------



## TERLINGUA (Ene 24, 2009)

Gracia por tu ayuda hermano, tengo que fabricar muchas de estas lamparas y me ayudate mucho,saludos


----------

